# Look at this big honkin stump I just pulled out of the Guadalupe River



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

photo by Bill, just Bill, on Flickr


----------



## billb1 (May 29, 2009)

Wow, very nice! Looks you will need to get a nice big tank to show case your find!


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

wow thats fantastic. how are you gonna boil it? or sterlize it?

Thanks
Elliot


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Wonderful! Can you tell what kind of wood it is?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Things like that wake up at night and roam around. Harmless, but if you don't know how they are it's scary.

Now on to finding a HUGE cooking pot to boil this thing in it!

--Nikolay


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

awesome looks like you you will need a 180 to 300g size tank for that monster... what are the measurements of it, and what are you going to do with it.


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

More pics...

Front


photo by Bill, just Bill, on Flickr

Top


photo by Bill, just Bill, on Flickr

Back


photo by Bill, just Bill, on Flickr

My guess is that it's cedar. I have no intention of trying to boil it. The closest it might come is a night in the swimming pool.

I don't really have a use for it. I might try to sell it. We'll see. It's really well suited for a tank as the back is quite flat and everything sort of moves from there. It's about 51 inches long.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

looks like it would fit in a 75 with a little triming, or might have to take a 90 or 120 by the way snowball deltaD duc is selling off his aquarium stuff and aquarium which is a 120. some one should by this driftwood and ducs 120 and make a nice planted tank.


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Where we were...


Untitled_HDR1 by Bill, just Bill, on Flickr


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

This stump has been used before. Somewhere in Japan. It has made it to this here beautiful river somehow. You be the judge:










--Nikolay


----------

